# JBoss



## AlBundy (6. Jul 2005)

Hi,
kann mir jemand eine gute Dokumentation  zu JBoss empfehlen?
wenn es geht auf deutsch, ist aber nicht ganz so wichtig.
hab mich auf jboss.org schon informiert.

mfg albundy


----------



## DP (6. Jul 2005)

*verschoben*


----------



## Campino (6. Jul 2005)

mhh...also... www.google.de


----------



## AlBundy (6. Jul 2005)

ahhh .......


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jul 2005)

im dpunkt verlag ist ein erstes (nicht besonders gutes) deutsches buch erschienen

http://www.jboss.org/products/jbossas/docs


----------



## AlBundy (6. Jul 2005)

danke


----------

